# Vectorworks for students



## turtlegrrrl (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,
This is Carol Bragg and I work for Vectorworks and I am here to help with any students issues that pop up. I noticed that someone was asking about the download well here it is.
Here are the links to download your copy of the software.

Mac:
http://download4.nemetschek.net/nnapub/mac/2008/VectorWorks_Mac.zip

Windows:
http://download4.nemetschek.net/nnapub/win/2008/VectorWorks_PC.zip





If you have any questions or problems please let me know



If you have problems with the download please forward me your address and I will get you a hard copy in the mail 

Thanks

Carol


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 23, 2008)

Carol, welcome to the booth, it is good to have some representatives from Nemetschek on CB. Hopefully you will stick around and be able to help some people out with questions about VectorWorks.


----------



## Footer (Oct 23, 2008)

Great to see, welcome aboard.


----------



## turtlegrrrl (Oct 27, 2008)

You can go to student.vectorworks.net at the bottom of the page is a link to request a free copy of the software. Click on the link and fill out the form. You can request a hard copy or the download link. The link I can get to you right away the DVD will get shipped in the mail today and pending on your location on how quick it will be delivered.
If you have any questions you can either call me at 877-202-3952 or emal is [email protected] I will be happy to assist.

Carol


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi, Firstly welcome to controlbooth.

Secondly, this is a fantastic resource for american students but last time i checked the offer wasn't extended to Australian students who need to do their lighting designs also. Is they are plans to extend that offer in the future?


----------



## willbb123 (Oct 30, 2008)

Also, What are the limitations of the Student Version? What makes it different then the full version?


----------



## bdkdesigns (Oct 30, 2008)

The only limitations that I am aware of are this...it puts a Vectorworks Educational Version stamp on the top and bottom of the printed page. This gets tricky since you can't preview it's location when trying to print out magic sheets on 8x11 paper.


----------



## mbenonis (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome! We're very glad to have you around here.


----------



## photoatdv (Oct 30, 2008)

Question-- Is it available to high school students?


----------



## renegadeblack (Oct 30, 2008)

photoatdv said:


> Question-- Is it available to high school students?



Yup, I'm downloading it right now and I did get assigned a license key so it seems to be the case.


----------



## loki (Oct 31, 2008)

But its not avaliable to Australians! There is Buttons for New Zealand, Not Aus!

Welcome to CB


----------



## photoatdv (Oct 31, 2008)

loki, why don't you email our friend from vectorworks and see if she can work it out for you?


----------

